# wikibook löschen



## AIKler (23. September 2008)

Hi

meine Freundin hat sich bei Wikibooks registriert und will nicht mehr.

Weis jemand wie man sich da wieder rauslöschen kann

Danke an alle

Christoph


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (24. September 2008)

Den Support darum bitten


----------

